

Customers, Product, and then VC - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/03/three-things-that-matter-in-startup.html

======
rafaelc
Is the order really customer, product, and then venture capital (or angel)?

I do know these are the three big things that matter in an early startup, but
it's the order that's a big debate.

